# Red streaks in throat?



## Yooper

I have been sick with a cold-like thing for 9 days now. It started with sore throat and just being tired. Moved on to coughing with LOTS of mucous (ick). Still LOTS coughing with occasional fits. Still lots of mucous. Sore throat is back. Very sore. I looked at it with a flashlight and was alarmed to see bright red streaks on my throat. It is also on that things that hangs down in the back of your mouth. I have not had a fever and feel pretty fine except for the coughing and sore throat.

What is it? The red streaks are freaking me out.

Seeing a doc is not really an option until Monday. And I would really prefer to not have to see one at all. Is there any danger in waiting it out longer? I have never been sick for 9+ days before.

ETA - My throat is feeling swollen and numb. I am not having breathing troubles but it is an alarming feeling. Is this normal?!?!?! I do not recall ever having this feeling before.....


----------



## LavenderMae

Maybe the streaks were caused by all the coughing. I wish I knew. I would start taking raw garlic and lots of Vit. C. I hope someone else knows what the streaks can mean. Many healthy vibes to you.


----------



## texaspeach

you have a lot of blood vessels in your throat, maybe that's it? Just now, I went to look at the back of my throat. I'm not sick at all, and I have red lines running up and down the very back of my throat. I bet some irritation from all the mucous and coughing just made them more pronounced. I don't *think* it's anything to worry about as long as there is no fever.


----------



## Yooper

Thanks!

I am glad to know that no one is alarmed by those things. I will just continue waiting it out.

I have been looking at my throat all week as it has been sore. The streaks did not show up until yesterday. Ick.


----------



## mama2toomany

could it be strep?


----------



## Yooper

I don't know. I have never had strep. If it was, would it be bad to just let it run it's course? Is strep contagious?


----------

